# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  sam byrd squats a 1003 at 198lbs

## Doc.Sust

sick squat,thereis a video at http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/
does he break parallel??i am not sure, but i will say this. looks a lot beter than thesquats mike miller gets away with!he does half squats.

kierian kidder pres of the WPO recently stated in so many words that heis organization wouldnt take a BIG lift away from a lifter because they didnt break paralell. people crowd want to see big squats and big numbers

IMO the squat BLOWS!!!it is SO subjective, the rules change from organizations so much, and peoples definition of what paralell is is always an argument, there are 2 real lifts left, press and deadlift, the squat is a dying movement.i is bd enough that the whole sport has been tainted with this 3ply equipment giving everyone crazy numbers in the press and the squat,but now,besides that, the rules are being applied loosely so lifters can get even bigger numbers!!you have to draw a line somewhere. what next, 6 ply equipment and quartrer squats will be counted as good lifts?!?!?come fckn on!!! :0icon Pissedoff:  

any way, not to take anything from sam , the lift looks alot beter than most, congrats on the lift

----------


## Doc.Sust

on a side note, power lifting watch is a great site to get up to date info and all meet information for EVERY organization!!!2 thumbs up!

----------


## Dangerdan

Where exactly on their site is that video?

Edit: Found it; it looks pretty close to parallel to me, but you can't really tell from the video.

----------


## DSM4Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4--PS9-Hw8

----------


## perfectbeast2001

great site. Looked at some videos of a chick called kara bonigham some of her lifts were huge.

----------


## Velkar182

I was thinking about moving to the APF to compete with guys like Byrd and I think Weech is in there also. I'll probably sit out of competition for a year or two just to concentrate on my lockouts.
It's funny when I see a guy like Byrd (who is 23-24) and I think to myself, "I can compete with him." But then I realize he' a hundred pounds lighter than me and I have to give the guy props because he is the coan/vogelpohl of the future. Damn is he strong for his size and in general.

----------


## Doc.Sust

what do you gent think? did he break paralell?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> great site. Looked at some videos of a chick called kara bonigham some of her lifts were huge.


kara is a great girl , and he is very very strong!her boyfriend is ryan kenelyy, he has pressed 900lbs in a contest

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I was thinking about moving to the APF to compete with guys like Byrd and I think Weech is in there also. I'll probably sit out of competition for a year or two just to concentrate on my lockouts.
> It's funny when I see a guy like Byrd (who is 23-24) and I think to myself, "I can compete with him." But then I realize he' a hundred pounds lighter than me and I have to give the guy props because he is the coan/vogelpohl of the future. Damn is he strong for his size and in general.


yes he is. his press and dead are good, but niotgret, but DAMN that is a tight squat. weather it breaks paralll or not, it is alot of weight for a 198lb guy to even be attempting

----------


## Velkar182

It is almost impossible to see whether he is deep enough or not. The video only captures the essence.

----------


## cj1capp

dam good lift any way you look at it

----------


## Doc.Sust

> It is almost impossible to see whether he is deep enough or not. The video only captures the essence.


i cant tell either, but i will say , it is beter than most lifts i see these days

----------


## Squatman51

1003 nicee... i read the newest PL USA and there was a picture of Sam Byrd at NERB and it said his best squat was 705... ?? so he gets close to 300lbs out of a suit and wraps??

----------


## Doc.Sust

> 1003 nicee... i read the newest PL USA and there was a picture of Sam Byrd at NERB and it said his best squat was 705... ?? so he gets close to 300lbs out of a suit and wraps??


yep that was his raw squat. beau moore squated110lbs with a suit and 765 without a suit!!! that is a big difference

----------


## Velkar182

It is a certainty that when we say powerlifting we are speaking broadly about a couple of sports that were once united. WPO powerlifting is about lockout strength while powerlifting used to mean that an individual could squat with or without clothes on and it would make no difference. These are obviously two different sports. Two of many that we call powerlifting.

----------


## Squatman51

> yep that was his raw squat. *beau moore squated110lbs with a suit and 765 without a suit!!!* that is a big difference


geez thats all he can squat with equipment what a puss...haha im just playin, but 1100 to 765 is a big difference...i think equipment is getting out of control...i got about 40lbs out of my last squat suit and i was like damn i got 40lbs out of a suit!! but then i look as some of these people and its like 300!!400!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> geez thats all he can squat with equipment what a puss...haha im just playin, but 1100 to 765 is a big difference...i think equipment is getting out of control...i got about 40lbs out of my last squat suit and i was like damn i got 40lbs out of a suit!! but then i look as some of these people and its like 300!!400!!


i know it is so wrong,it is so fckd up to get that much out of a suit

----------


## DARKSEID

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...84427006412318

Here's for the guys who were wondering if Sam broke parallel or not.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...84427006412318
> 
> Here's for the guys who were wondering if Sam broke parallel or not.


it is the sam fckn video i posted, you cant tell from the front view.

----------


## DARKSEID

The three lift shot wasn't working on my pc. I only saw the one you posted that was taken far out with people obstructing the view. My bad.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> The three lift shot wasn't working on my pc. I only saw the one you posted that was taken far out with people obstructing the view. My bad.


if you have any other views please post it

----------


## suns

It seem like you get white lights for getting to paralle, yet in the past you had to go below parallel. The advancement of gear are pushing the weight up very fast. I guess this will ultimately smash the records of the past. I don't know if this is good or bad.

----------


## Velkar182

Gear or no gear, juice or no juice, If you don't go parallel or slightly below, each white light is a kick in the face of Ed Coan, Captain Kirk, Anthony Clark, Kaz...................everyone who set any kind of record at anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## suns

I totally agree with the above. It is taking away from the lifters of the past..

----------


## Doc.Sust

> It seem like you get white lights for getting to paralle, yet in the past you had to go below parallel. The advancement of gear are pushing the weight up very fast. I guess this will ultimately smash the records of the past. I don't know if this is good or bad.


it is bad, and it does take away from lifters of the past, it is bullshite

----------


## suns

i can understand that the sport is just wanting to grow and become more popular so that maybe the top lifter can make a living and get paid . People want to see big lifts and get exited when it happens. So i guess this is why maybe some lifts get passed know that wouldn't have 10yrs. ago. I dont think most lifter will be okay with this, if i were to leave the platform i would want to feel confident my lift was good with out any question. Yes, i call bullshite on this as well. It makes a 600+ bench by ed coan look like nothing when everyone with a double denim is belly benching this. I have my reservation about gettin a bench shirt. I think i will start our with single ply. I feel it should be for support and safety like a knee wrap. More layers and denim go beyond safety and into aiding the lifter for extra weight.

----------


## Doc.Sust

what organization do you want to compete in? if you lan on doing drug fre work and single ply go to the usapl. if you plan on going drug full, get the multi ply equip and go to the apf or ipa. you have to get the equipment that the people in your organiztion use to keep it fair, would work very welll if you took single ply equipment to a multi ply federation and got waffled. or if you took multi ply equip to a single ply fed and they wouldnt allow it

----------


## suns

I do like apf it looks like it would be alot of fun. I will eventually use AS, probalby sooner than i think actually. As far as gear goes i think i will start with single ply and then move my way up to double and maybe eventualy denim. I guess i would like to make a natural progression instead of just jumping right to double denim. I would like to train for maybe a year of so until i complete. have only been lifting again for like 3 months. Trying to dedicate myself and give it a realy go once in for all in my life. I think i read on this forum that competing in the afp withoug AS is like going to gun fight with a butter nife. I thought this was funny LMAO.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I do like apf it looks like it would be alot of fun. I will eventually use AS, probalby sooner than i think actually. As far as gear goes i think i will start with single ply and then move my way up to double and maybe eventualy denim. I guess i would like to make a natural progression instead of just jumping right to double denim. I would like to train for maybe a year of so until i complete. have only been lifting again for like 3 months. Trying to dedicate myself and give it a realy go once in for all in my life. I think i read on this forum that competing in the afp withoug AS is like going to gun fight with a butter nife. I thought this was funny LMAO.


hahahah that quote is about right!!!!without aas, it is a suicide mission.

----------


## Velkar182

The other thing is that by jumping up layers of suits quickly and materials, your lockout must be greater for each upgrade. If a guy benched 185 and can lockout 255, there is no way in hell they should try to work with a triple denim. The bar would never come close to touching and it would be a waste. Suited PLing requires a lot of lockout work in order to make good use of the suits.

----------


## BNK

I say this is parallel anyday. GOOD SQUAT !

----------


## Velkar182

JEEZ LOUISE! That is parallel. I like seeing guys "just break parallel" for it to be a good lift, but parallel is a minimum requirement (should be anyways). Great lift!!!!

----------


## suns

Its their i guess, but if that my depth i am not happy with myself. all depends on oganization, squat style, ect. ect. camera angle and stuff. all in all big lift good enough for white lights. awesome BW to weight ratio!!!

----------


## powerliftmike

I can do 1003 quarter squats raw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, yea not too impressive i know

----------


## powerliftmike

Im convinced guys in the 181 and 198 are the strongest per weight. they can just pack alot of punch.

----------


## suns

i love giggly giggly mike.

----------


## space.ghost

I lifted highschool in Alabama...breaking parallel was a must... 
HIGHSCHOOL, that's funny right? 

ALSO LIKE THE LITTLE CLIP

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I say this is parallel anyday. GOOD SQUAT !


u cant tell from the front, i wouldnt flag him on the lift, it does look deep, but it supposed tio be under parallell, see, this is whyi hate the squat it is to subjective , we can have 10 people look at thepicture and none of us could 100% agree if it is good or bad, it is to subjective

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I can do 1003 quarter squats raw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, yea not too impressive i know


that is a hell of a quarter squat, how much do you weigh now mike, 220 or 198?

----------


## powerliftmike

> that is a hell of a quarter squat, how much do you weigh now mike, 220 or 198?


im 220 class right now.

im with you on the subjectiveness of the squat in PL. If it were up to me Id throw it out and put in rock bottom raw front squat instead, just like olympic lifting. which is my favorite.

----------


## BNK

I a way i must agree.But i thik the front squat is very good way to bust your knees.I mean it takes a lot of time to get it right and to condition your tendons for it.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> im 220 class right now.
> 
> im with you on the subjectiveness of the squat in PL. If it were up to me Id throw it out and put in rock bottom raw front squat instead, just like olympic lifting. which is my favorite.


get rid of the dead, dont replace it with anything and just leave it press and dead, that would be my dream, i hate the squat anymore, i cant get under paralel with my new suit, i have no respect for the lift i was using 600lbs the other day and i did it for a triple, but it was mostly the suit doing the work, and not me, and i couldnt even come close to a legal squat depth, i dont know what it will take to get me down there, iam doing this aas free, i could only imagine what i could do with a pair of briefs under the suit and aas. i think i could give 800lbs+ a whirl if i trained hard. but i dont want it anymore, i feel way to unsafe handling the weight i do,(accident waiting to happen) after my next 3 lift, i am done , just press and dead

----------


## Doc.Sust

back to the point of the thread, i wouldnt have red lighted byrd for his squat , it looks goodfrom the front

----------

